# 2ww OTD seems way too far off!



## Calmer (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi ladies, this website has been a great support for me since we found out IVF was to be our route.

Following ET I'm now analysing way too much specially about one tiny thing - a small mouth ulcer that appeared within 24hours of my transfer and was gone 2 days afterwards. With time on hands, I've Googled too much.

I rang the clinic and they said Cyclogest can sometimes cause ulcers or thrush (I felt grateful for a few moments!) and that it wasn't a sign of anything else.

But I'm still worried due to the Googling! Has anyone else had a mouth ulcer during their 2ww? It's made me desperate to test but still officially 6 days to go

Thanks girls x


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Calmer - I didn't want to read and run.

2ww is a killer, I find the first week is ok then the second week is the killer, one minute convinced it has worked next convinced that it hasn't.

Don't worry about mouth ulcer, people get them all the time, it won't have ANY impact on your fertility. Have you been following the 2ww thread, it can be really helpful to post along with others in the same time line as you, be warned some will get the BFP and bothers not but it is a great support (it took me ages to overcome my shyness to make my first post after that much easier to make the second.... don't worry about joining in a few threads, some will be more busy than others and you will find you click better in some threads than others).

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272484.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0

What other distraction techniques do you have lined up for the next SIX days? I once watched the entire box sec of SATC, recommend anything that will make you laugh and distract you from symptom checking.

GOOD LUCK!
D x


----------



## Calmer (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks DippyGirl, what a lovely reply.  I'm glad you think a tiny mouth ulcer doesn't mean anything.  Thanks for the links too - I wasn't sure whether to go straight to the 2WW thread or the Intro page, so now I think I'll do both.  As for the next 6 days, I've started some patchwork cushions - never done it before but it's certainly time consuming & requires concentration - perfect for the wait!


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the madness that is Fertility Friends.
   for your 2WW - I've posted some links that may be of benefit to you:

*2WW Board ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF Boards ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. CLICK HERE
Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please shout!

We also have a chat room - which is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works.

*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.
Good luck,

  

Mini xx


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Calmer the patchwork cushions sound like a perfect project... a friend of mine has just bought a sewing machine and has posted some amazing stuff on **... I am rather tempted myself!

Sending you loads of PMA for the next 2 days!


----------

